# long term rent



## billyredbull (Apr 21, 2011)

Anyone got a property to rent cheap long term in Spain, somewhere private even with solar electric etc, or with the possibility to buy.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Any preference of area ? How cheap exactly ? What are your requirements ?


----------



## billyredbull (Apr 21, 2011)

djfwells said:


> Any preference of area ? How cheap exactly ? What are your requirements ?


As long as it is quite or even isolated in the country, and will accept dogs with a rent that is affordable for a retired couple. Almeria comes to mind but area not important, we would like it long term as we have a property here in North Yorkshire on the market for £144,950 would even be interested in a swap.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Spain is a very large country, with a lot to offer....

what do you want from the area, apart from a quiet area.

What would you say if somebody asked for a long term rental in the UK. 
for example a little island in the Shetlands is very different to a quiet part of London. 
Spain offers as much, if not more diversity as the UK.
also do you speak Spanish?


----------



## billyredbull (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't speak Spanish, and as a retired couple we would like somewhere in the country not too far from a village but far enough for a bit of peace where we are not overlooked by neighbours 
I have lived on an Island and also spent 32 years in London, next question!!


----------



## billyredbull (Apr 21, 2011)

marinaspain said:


> Are you thinking of moving to Málaga??


Malaga would be fine, do you know of any long term rental property?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

billyredbull said:


> Malaga would be fine, do you know of any long term rental property?


have you had a look at the sticky thread above - there's a lot of info about renting there and some links to rental websites on post #7 http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-forms-education-driving-tax-healthcare-animals-residency-visas-etc.html

it's a renters market atm - don't take the first one you see - negotiate the rent down & whatever you do, don't sign anything or part with a cent until you have physically been inside the property

there are thousands if not millions of 'cheap' properties for rent


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

billyredbull said:


> I don't speak Spanish, and as a retired couple we would like somewhere in the country not too far from a village but far enough for a bit of peace where we are not overlooked by neighbours
> I have lived on an Island and also spent 32 years in London, next question!!


well there are lots of questions and lots for you to figure out before a move, which country would be a help, as JoJo said try the sticky at the top, most of the info you require will be there.


----------

